# Lyft required class



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Got this today via email from Lyft:
*Enhanced driver education*
Starting this October, all drivers will be required to complete a Community Safety Education course. Once you complete the course and a streak of 5-star rides, you'll earn a bonus.

Not me. I will be done.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

LOL.
Lyft failed to describe _"streak of 5-star rides."_
Furthermore, Lyft failed to describe _"bonus."_
PS: Lyft probably charges money for the class.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

100 5* with no cancellation and 100% acceptance = refund ot $50 of the $100 course tuition.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Lyft is getting itself ready to treat their drivers as employees.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

lyft_rat said:


> 100 5* with no cancellation and 100% acceptance = refund ot $50 of the $100 course tuition.


Seriously?
This doesn't surprise me.
Good luck getting a 100-streak of 5-stars from all those ghetto-pax pings Lyft is so fond of giving.
?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

LOL'd at the word *"bonus"*. If it's like any of their other ones, it's worth nothing but pennies.  Or maybe some cool badge, or something. Yay..?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

lyft_rat said:


> Got this today via email from Lyft: *Enhanced driver education*


Lyft needs to get serious and begin an "Enhanced *RIDER *education" course.
Assholes they are.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Nope. Not doing it.

When they make pax take the same course then I’ll think about it.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Lyft needs to get serious and begin an "Enhanced *RIDER *education" course.
> Assholes they are.


Since you mentioned it... FWIW, of course... 



> *Enhanced rider accountability*
> If a rider is flagged for violating the Community Guidelines, they will be required to complete a Community Safety Education course and will not be able to request another ride until doing so.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

lyft_rat said:


> 100 5* with no cancellation and 100% acceptance.


Who the **** gets 100% acceptance on Lyft?
_"45 minutes to your pickup."_


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Since you mentioned it... FWIW, of course...


Pax only have to do the course if they get dinged.

Why isn't it the same for drivers? Why should I have to take a class preemptively? I'm not in the habit of sexually harassing my pax.

Pfft...


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Lyft is getting itself ready to treat their drivers as employees.


Bingo!


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> Got this today via email from Lyft:
> *Enhanced driver education*
> Starting this October, all drivers will be required to complete a Community Safety Education course. Once you complete the course and a streak of 5-star rides, you'll earn a bonus.
> 
> Not me. I will be done.


My question is... how come you are the only one that got that email?

What is it about yourself that you are not telling us? :laugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

The “bonus”will be a one time weekly ride challenge 

100 rides for $50

Or maybe a 10% “bonus” on every ride given
In a one hour period on the slowest day of the week


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> My question is... how come you are the only one that got that email?
> 
> What is it about yourself that you are not telling us? :laugh: :roflmao:


I got it too. :frown:

I checked my emails 'cause I thought OP was being funny.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

what good will this do exactly?


----------



## flataffect (Jan 19, 2018)

Sounds like a good place where people can get together and shuffle each other during the presentation.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> LOL.
> Lyft failed to describe _"streak of 5-star rides."_
> Furthermore, Lyft failed to describe _"bonus."_
> PS: Lyft probably charges money for the class.


I was just going to ask what is their definition of streak? I'm currently at a legit 5 *. I think 100 rides should suffice. Actually I should be exempt from this freakin class. As far as "bonus" ??? if it's anything like their streak bonuses on rides now, what $6? $6 for 3 consecutive rides or 3 5-star star trips


nosurgenodrive said:


> Lyft is getting itself ready to treat their drivers as employees.


I was wondering if they were doing this to remind us how being an employee is, in hopes that we will take them up on protesting on their behalf. It seems like pretty impeccable timing


Uber's Guber said:


> Lyft needs to get serious and begin an "Enhanced *RIDER *education" course.
> Assholes they are.





MHR said:


> Nope. Not doing it.
> 
> When they make pax take the same course then I'll think about it.


Passengers do have a course but they're only required to take it if they get dinged. Supposedly they can't even use their account until they take the class. I say payback time is in order ?



SinTaxERROR said:


> My question is... how come you are the only one that got that email?
> 
> What is it about yourself that you are not telling us? :laugh: :roflmao:


I've heard from a lot of drivers who got this email. I have not but then again I never get emails from them unless I have a support ticket in


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I got the email. I am going to wait for the official details before I react.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Lyft hasn't sent me an email in months. I haven't driven for them since March.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

I got the email. Funny, as I've done 3 or 4 rides since 8/21 rate changes. 

This will just give me another reason to pull the decal out of my glovebox and toss it.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Someone please post the email.


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

So no more stops that aren't in the app or smart trip will flag you.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm not going to pay one dime to take this class. I have over 2,000 rides on Lyft. I think I know what I'm doing and I don't think I am a threat to any paranoid passengers.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Lyft needs to get serious and begin an "Enhanced *RIDER *education" course.
> Assholes they are.


The message said paxes were 
gonna have a class too.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I barely do Lyft these days. One more reason to delete my Lyft app. I will not pay for this class.

If Lyft truly cared about safety, then they should stop sending drivers to the hood, and they should only allow the account holder to order a ride and have pax provide a valid DL/ID.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Who said it will cost money to take the class? Where did that come from? Who has info confirming this?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I have not seen this in my market.



Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Who said it will cost money to take the class?


This _is_ Lyft under discussion, here. They call it "Gr*yft*" for a reason.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Sure, but rumors spread fast. Don't make UP the Timex Social Club.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> My question is... how come you are the only one that got that email?
> 
> What is it about yourself that you are not telling us? :laugh: :roflmao:


I got it.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Who said it will cost money to take the class? Where did that come from? Who has info confirming this?


*Exactly!* How about we wait for the details before freaking out about paying? LOL! :roflmao:


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

New2This said:


> Someone please post the email.


Here are links to the same info on Lyft's website:

How Lyft Works to Keep Drivers Safe

How Lyft Works to Keep Riders Safe

-----------------------

Here is a copy-n-paste of the entire email:
​
​
​









Our commitment to your safety​We're committed to building new features to help increase safety and provide swift support when you need it. Today, we're continuing our goal of making Lyft the safest form of transportation for everyone by expanding our Community Safety Program.​Upholding our community standards​We believe every Lyft ride should be a welcoming, safe space - for everyone. Any passenger found in violation of our Community Guidelines can and will be removed from the Lyft platform. Additionally, passengers will need to proactively agree to these guidelines before requesting a ride.​Holding each other accountable​To educate our community about what's appropriate behavior in a Lyft ride - and prevent misbehavior - we're developing a Community Safety Education program in partnership with RAINN, the largest anti-sexual violence organization in the US. Here's what you can expect from this partnership in the coming months:

*Enhanced rider accountability*
If a rider is flagged for violating the Community Guidelines, they will be required to complete a Community Safety Education course and will not be able to request another ride until doing so.

*Enhanced driver education*
Starting this October, all drivers will be required to complete a Community Safety Education course. Once you complete the course and a streak of 5-star rides, you'll earn a bonus.​Building more safety into the app​By the end of the year, we'll be rolling out smart trip check-in, a new service that can detect if a ride looks to have unexplained delays. You'll hear from us asking if you need support from our team - and if necessary, request emergency assistance.

And remember: You can always access 911 easily from your app, where you'll also get a clear view of your current location and vehicle information to quickly share with an emergency dispatcher.

We continue to invest in features, policies, and education to ensure you have a great experience with Lyft. Thank you for being part of the Lyft community, and for helping us take care of each other.​LEARN MORE​

​
​​​

​
Unsubscribe |  Contact​548 Market St., P.O. Box 68514, San Francisco, CA 94104
© 2019 Lyft, Inc.
CPUC ID No. TCP0032513 - P​


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Who said it will cost money to take the class? Where did that come from? Who has info confirming this?


I didn't see anything about paying anywhere


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

This tells me they just lost their ass on a lawsuit and their attorneys have advised them to appear proactive to the public



beezlewaxin said:


> . Any passenger found in violation of our Community Guidelines can and will be removed from the Lyft platform.


This should have already been happening. It should have been happening from day 1


beezlewaxin said:


> You can always access 911 easily from your app


Where is this feature?


beezlewaxin said:


> We're committed to building new features to help increase safety and provide swift support when you need it.


Instead of wasting money on building features why don't they reactivate their phone number? That would be way cheaper. Who exactly is going to determine when we need support? Obviously since Lyft is building these features, they will determine what actions prompt these features to activate as well as deciding any necessary limits.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

beezlewaxin said:


> Here are links to the same info on Lyft's website:
> 
> How Lyft Works to Keep Drivers Safe
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Seriously?
> This doesn't surprise me.
> Good luck getting a 100-streak of 5-stars from all those ghetto-pax pings Lyft is so fond of giving.
> ?


Personally I've received better treatment from "ghetto" pax then Beverly Hills azzholes.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I read an article this past week about how nationwide Lyft is going to require all drivers to complete a safety/education course, so they can brag about how they are the safer company. More crap about making the pax safer. The "bonus" is just to get people to jump on it as soon as possible, otherwise no one would bother doing it.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Mista T said:


> I read an article this past week about how nationwide Lyft is going to require all drivers to complete a safety/education course, so they can brag about how they are the safer company. More crap about making the pax safer. The "bonus" is just to get people to jump on it as soon as possible, otherwise no one would bother doing it.


If they want to be safer they should also consider paying drivers more than 35 cents a mile so they can properly maintain their vehicles.

The problem with all this is that the BS the driver has to go through is constantly increasing (Florida now requires a 2017 or later vehicle for new drivers or existing drivers replacing their vehicle) while the pay is constantly decreasing -- sometimes very rapidly. This "safety school" is just another thing to add to it. At some point they will also probably make it so that if some drunk flags you for "safety", you then have to re-take the class. Possibly even for a fee.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

https://finance.yahoo.com/amphtml/n...DMBF6BAgKEBs&usg=AOvVaw0l8CWJNXev-8VC9bpOOQXt
Hope this link works.. having trouble copy pasting links here past month.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Mista T said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/amphtml/n...DMBF6BAgKEBs&usg=AOvVaw0l8CWJNXev-8VC9bpOOQXt
> Hope this link works.. having trouble copy pasting links here past month.


Try this one:
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/lyft-sexual-assault-143010503.html
(you just needed to delete everything after the ".html" appearing in the url. Something there seems to be interfering with it)


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> what good will this do exactly?


-------------------------------
When there is any type of problem concerning a drivers behavior, this gives Lyft grounds to state," All our drivers are required to complete a community safety class before activation." It is another form of covering their butt .


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm in Houston. Got nada.



beezlewaxin said:


> Here are links to the same info on Lyft's website:
> 
> How Lyft Works to Keep Drivers Safe
> 
> ...


So when there's a traffic backup Lyft will need to call all their drivers caught in it to ask if they're ok? And kill their navigation of course.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm in Houston. Got nada.
> 
> 
> So when there's a traffic backup Lyft will need to call all their drivers caught in it to ask if they're ok? And kill their navigation of course.


When they promise to call people randomly and make sure they are okay, I'm pretty sure they aren't talking about the drivers.


----------



## TeenaSierra (Sep 13, 2019)

I have been with UBER for about 6 months now and really enjoy it. Lyft recent came to our town about a month ago and I decided to sign up to be a driver. I have actually only taken 3 different riders due to their app being a nightmare in my area. All 3 of my trips the rider was not at the location Lyft was saying they were at. One of the riders location I was suppose to drop them off at was blank because the Lyft app didn’t have any of the streets in the riders neighborhood on their map. Has anyone else had this problem? I hate their App and stopped doing Lyft altogether.


----------



## I'lltipyouintheapp (Jul 3, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Who the @@@@ gets 100% acceptance on Lyft?
> _"45 minutes to your pickup."_


ME. I accept all rides. The ones I don't want cancel once they realize I'm not coming because I am going the opposite direction.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> ME. I accept all rides. The ones I don't want cancel once they realize I'm not coming because I am going the opposite direction. :smiles:


Not a very solid strategy......
Low AR won't get you deactivated, but driving in the opposite direction will.
It's cool though -- deactivation can be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

MHR said:


> I got it too. :frown:
> 
> I checked my emails 'cause I thought OP was being funny.


Join the club ... Funny thing is they just started emailing this to all the Austin drivers, I guess they didn't want to send this to us before they "stole" 30-55% of our pay a few weeks ago - as that surely would have prompted a bunch more drivers to turn off the app. *Currently, Lyft pays only 49¢/mi in Austin, whereas Uber pays 69¢/mi ... who would have ever thought that Uber would turn out to be the better of the two companies (at least for now).


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Ziggy said:


> Join the club ... Funny thing is they just started emailing this to all the Austin drivers, I guess they didn't want to send this to us before they "stole" 30-55% of our pay a few weeks ago - as that surely would have prompted a bunch more drivers to turn off the app. *Currently, Lyft pays only 49¢/mi in Austin, whereas Uber pays 69¢/mi ... who would have ever thought that Uber would turn out to be the better of the two companies (at least for now).


I say this all the time. Lyft must be proud . . . To be THE company that was able to make Uber look good


----------

